# The new trailer from the Japanese Nintendo Direct



## Justin (Jun 22, 2012)

Thought I would make a new thread so people who are just coming on here to find the trailer can see it easily without going through 9 pages of speculation in the other thread.

http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/06/21/new...n-release-date-from-japanese-nintendo-direct/


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you, this makes it much Easyer to watch it the 50 times I will


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 22, 2012)

I already watched it 50 times and saw this in the trailer 
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg302/orangegoat911/hhhh.jpg looks like some sort of plant growing on something


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow! Nice! Good catch!


----------



## Lucky (Jun 22, 2012)

For those who don't know, You can enable captions and then translate them to English. Click the "cc" button to do this.

Very bad engrish but its better than nothing.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 22, 2012)

Lucky said:


> For those who don't know, You can enable captions and then translate them to English. Click the "cc" button to do this.
> 
> Very bad engrish but its better than nothing.



I can't enable captions on my iPad.  Too bad, cuz I would really like to know what is being said.


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 22, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I can't enable captions on my iPad.  Too bad, cuz I would really like to know what is being said.



Trust me not much better than japanese it's a bunch of jibberish that I can't even make out.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 22, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> Trust me not much better than japanese it's a bunch of jibberish that I can't even make out.



I'm sure you are right.  I think Japanese is one of the more difficult languages when trying to let a computer translate.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

It said release date is this fall. And all the houses at the end of video are street pass houses!!!!

EDIT:

I wouldn't call that Gibberish!!!!!


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 22, 2012)

the translation fails from time to time but you can get a rough understanding of it
with the YouTube captions.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> the translation fails from time to time but you can get a rough understanding of it
> with the YouTube captions.



Not to mention, the translation captions are still in beta. Google owns youtube, hence, they will work 100% some day


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 22, 2012)

That was just...SO amazing!! I need to rewatch it a few times. i heard a familiar KK Song in there...one of my favorites. I forget it's name though.

I AM SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Pinku (Jun 22, 2012)

http://oi45.tinypic.com/pyhbd.jpg
 Wii fit and a wide screen tv? :O


----------



## TheACJason (Jun 22, 2012)

SUPER EXCITED.

I saw many new things & changes! They changed the trees again, but I liked the previous ones they had in other trailers. I'm guessing the entrance to the town is by train again?


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 22, 2012)

I like the new (female) deer! I lie how they went back to the classic bubble with text as well, instead of that boring rounded-edges rectangle. Timmy/Tommy was running Nooks! That was so cool! And the normal humans were acting like animals in the house showcase! :O

This is better than E3!!!!


----------



## TheACJason (Jun 22, 2012)

:50 theres a fountain!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

TheACJason said:


> SUPER EXCITED.
> 
> I saw many new things & changes! They changed the trees again, but I liked the previous ones they had in other trailers. I'm guessing the entrance to the town is by train again?




Why guess? They already confirmed it in the video... Don't speak Japanese? Use the captions. They say the train lets you leave and enter your town as well as go to your friend's towns.

EDIT:

@TheACJason, we already knew there was going to be a fountain. Don't you remember the concept art from last fall?


EDIT 2:

@TheACJason, they acted like robots because they are. Thats not AC;3D, but AC;3D street pass players.


----------



## TheACJason (Jun 22, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Why guess? They already confirmed it in the video... Don't speak Japanese? Use the captions. They say the train lets you leave and enter your town as well as go to your friend's towns.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> @TheACJason, we already knew there was going to be a fountain. Don't you remember the concept art from last fall?



Sorry. I turned on the captions right after I posted that..


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

TheACJason said:


> Sorry. I turned on the captions right after I posted that..



Hey, no problem. Just helping you out. 

Read edit 2 btw. I addressed another concern of yours  (Use captions to follow up on what I said about street pass.)


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 22, 2012)

Now, I must draw a guy character and the new horse (At 0:45)


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone wonder who owns Nooks,n,cranny? Is it Tom Nooks son? is it Timmy, or is it Tommy?


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 22, 2012)

It's either Timmy or Tommy, definitely. I just wonder what's going to happen with Nookington's, unless they run one floor each.

I hope they get rid of the "Less items, stay open later" thing from City Folk. I didn't like it. I want Nookington's all the time, while being able to stay up until 1 like Nook n Go! xD


----------



## TheACJason (Jun 22, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Why guess? They already confirmed it in the video... Don't speak Japanese? Use the captions. They say the train lets you leave and enter your town as well as go to your friend's towns.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



What? I never said anything about the street pass players, but anyway.. Timmy or Tommy is Nook's nephews, not son's, but either one of them owns it. Also, I'm pretty psyched about the train, since I've never played GC. Sorry if I sound off. I'm tired.. T_T

*EDIT:*

Can you show me where I said the thing about the players? I can't remember a thing.


----------



## TheACJason (Jun 22, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> It's either Timmy or Tommy, definitely. I just wonder what's going to happen with Nookington's, unless they run one floor each.
> 
> I hope they get rid of the "Less items, stay open later" thing from City Folk. I didn't like it. I want Nookington's all the time, while being able to stay up until 1 like Nook n Go! xD



Same. I would always fish & catch bugs late at night and I would never have any more room, so I would have to wait for the next day to sell all my fish and bugs.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

TheACJason said:


> What? I never said anything about the street pass players, but anyway.. Timmy or Tommy is Nook's nephews, not son's, but either one of them owns it. Also, I'm pretty psyched about the train, since I've never played GC. Sorry if I sound off. I'm tired.. T_T




did too, use captions. Also they talked about it at the round table. so....
*
EDIT:
*


> Residential houses in the exhibition hall of the prayers who *passed *each other other ... ... between communication



if thats not street pass idk what is


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

I hate boasting but i did say it would be mentioned here and you flamed me for it LOL!

not upset we have to wait until 2013 though, the game looks great.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

okay so hear is what the captions say about *street pass.
*


> Residential houses in the exhibition hall of the prayers who passed each other other ... ... between communication... You can tour homes players have created



That means when you pass a player with street pass. Their houses and character go to the "exhibition hall" or (exhibit hall?) and you will be allowed to tour the home as well as see the character that owns it.
*
EDIT:

at the round table conference, they talked about using street pass to share your houses with players.*


----------



## Kip (Jun 22, 2012)

I was so psyched, my head automatically turned toward my TV/Monitor Without even knowing it would start a second later. Then i got up close with a huge golden smile on my face and almost passed out from excitement! the quick clips of music sound so different & sooo guuud!


Also, http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg302/orangegoat911/hhhh.jpg this looks like a grapevine!


----------



## ACking (Jun 22, 2012)

Even though we have to wait for 2013. It's gunna be worth it. ?


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

I can so wait for Spring 2013. I remember having to wait till February 7th 2012 for Resident Evil Revelations lol.


----------



## Wubajub (Jun 22, 2012)

Solar panel at 0:51? And clovers are back! Yay... clovers...


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah i saw that. I was surprised


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm guessing solar panels do nothing but make your neighbors happy that you are a _green_ mayor? Uhg, I'm hating the game already


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 22, 2012)

traceguy said:


> I'm guessing solar panels do nothing but make your neighbors happy that you are a _green_ mayor? Uhg, I'm hating the game already



Oh, relax man!! You don't need to use those things...


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

traceguy said:


> I'm guessing solar panels do nothing but make your neighbors happy that you are a _green_ mayor? Uhg, I'm hating the game already



we dont know anything yet, dont say you hate it

Cosmos confirmed, yay

FINALLY WE DONT SEE GIRLS UNDERWEAR WHEN THEY LIE ON BEDS!!!


----------



## Bio kraken (Jun 22, 2012)

Kip said:


> I was so psyched, my head automatically turned toward my TV/Monitor Without even knowing it would start a second later. Then i got up close with a huge golden smile on my face and almost passed out from excitement! the quick clips of music sound so different & sooo guuud!
> 
> 
> Also, http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg302/orangegoat911/hhhh.jpg this looks like a grapevine!




Good find! This could mean more than just trees and coconuts for fruit! Imagine owning your own vineyard :3 (Claimed first!)

Also If bushes are coming then maybe berries as-well? OMG I want this NOAW -_-


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> FINALLY WE DONT SEE GIRLS UNDERWEAR WHEN THEY LIE ON BEDS!!!



How about this though, hahah


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

traceguy said:


> How about this though, hahah View attachment 902



what about it?


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> what about it?





This image... all I can say is 





> 0_o..... bahahahahahaha


----------



## Pinku (Jun 22, 2012)

Wait whut?? Mabel and Sable don't sell Hats and Accessories anymore?


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

Pinku said:


> Wait whut?? Mabel and Sable don't sell Hats and Accessories anymore?



Well, since they don't sell shoes either. I presume there will be a accessory shop at the mall?


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Pinku said:


> Wait whut?? Mabel and Sable don't sell Hats and Accessories anymore?


they will be sold else where



traceguy said:


> Well, since they don't sell shoes either. I presume there will be a accessory shop at the mall?


yes


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 22, 2012)

traceguy said:


> View attachment 904
> 
> This image... all I can say is


LOL


Pinku said:


> Wait whut?? Mabel and Sable don't sell Hats and Accessories anymore?



Nice find! I bet they sell them in the city now. Kind of far to go to check for new items though...I hope they change every day!


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Nice find! I bet they sell them in the city now. Kind of far to go to check for new items though...I hope they change every day!



the city isnt that far away in the 3DS version though


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 22, 2012)

I know, but still! Harder than just going to Ables. But they sell pants now...so that's better! 

I finished my picture btw. Just need to do the shading which I'm terrible at D:


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

It doesn't seem like that much of a pain to me


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 22, 2012)

That's okay, it's just your opinion. My goodness...

Anyway the train looks a bit strange to me. Looks more modern. I miss the original...but it's still the train!


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

It just looks weird since they show the first half lol it looks like it has size issues

i like the design though


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm just glad you don't open "Gates" for multilayer lol. Trains seem more logical.

Oh and... _I like trains..._


----------



## Justin (Jun 22, 2012)

The new train car reminds me of a subway car honestly. Not a bad thing.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 22, 2012)

Finished my picture! 

http://jabujabule.deviantart.com/art/Midday-Getaway-309915482



Spoiler












Tell me what you think! 
The guy's legs are a little off...but that's okay.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Justin said:


> The new train car reminds me of a subway car honestly. Not a bad thing.



this is a good way to put it.

I like the train being used for WiFi though

any translated version of the video yet?


----------



## Justin (Jun 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> this is a good way to put it.
> 
> I like the train being used for WiFi though
> 
> any translated version of the video yet?



There isn't an official English one by Nintendo or anything but someone might do it themselves if that's what you mean. At least I hope so... Anyone here know Japanese well? If you made me a transcript I could add the subtitles onto the video and upload it on accityfolk.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 22, 2012)

1:42 there's a pink building with a sign out the front.. maybe that's the new cafe?


----------



## Wubajub (Jun 22, 2012)

I think the new train isn't a train at all, but a tram... We have a ground-breaker people.


----------



## Justin (Jun 22, 2012)

Wubajub said:


> I think the new train isn't a train at all, but a tram... We have a ground-breaker people.



Yeah, that's much more likely. Fits in with what I said about the look. Feels like a subway car.


----------



## Wubajub (Jun 22, 2012)

You can also hear some of the new music during the video.

0:54 Dusk music <-

1:42 Caribbean-style music <-


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> 1:42 there's a pink building with a sign out the front.. maybe that's the new cafe?


maybe



Wubajub said:


> You can also hear some of the new music during the video.
> 
> 0:54 Dusk music <-
> 
> 1:42 Caribbean-style music <-


night music?
island music?


----------



## Justin (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's a rough translation of the video's voiceover that I found somewhere else:



> As the player, you will make the village as you please.
> You will be appointed as mayor of the village
> As mayor you will will carry out various public activities
> Everyone in the village is interactable and will continue to be the soul of the village
> ...



No idea how accurate it is but it seems good.


----------



## Pinku (Jun 22, 2012)

Trailer breakdown.


----------



## Berry (Jun 22, 2012)

JabuJabule, it's looking nice, so fast have you drawn your new favourite character? ;D
The new trailer looks really amazing! Just that we have to wait until 2013 kind of... well, we just keep waiting, eh?


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Pinku said:


> Trailer breakdown.


thanks for that



Justin said:


> Here's a rough translation of the video's voiceover that I found somewhere else:
> 
> 
> 
> No idea how accurate it is but it seems good.


and thanks for that :3


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Pinku said:


> Trailer breakdown.


thanks for that



Justin said:


> Here's a rough translation of the video's voiceover that I found somewhere else:
> 
> 
> 
> No idea how accurate it is but it seems good.


and thanks for that :3


----------



## Berry (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, I have seen this Video Breakdown twice and I'm amazed how many little, great details I missed! This game is gonna be like the best game ever! I probably won't have a real life anymore once this game comes out! Really looking forward to it!
I wonder what this pink building is... Is it really a caf?? So many questions...


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Jun 22, 2012)

Ahhh the more I watch the more I want to keep watching! It looks amazing, here's hoping its a Spring release and not Summer!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 22, 2012)

Chameleonsoup said:


> Ahhh the more I watch the more I want to keep watching! It looks amazing, here's hoping its a Spring release and not Summer!


I was kinda hoping for a 2013 release as I can possibly start the game closer to the 1st of January and do a full calendar year just like I am doing on Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube.


----------



## Envy (Jun 22, 2012)

I really wish we could get the conversations translated. But of course NOA doesn't show us AC:3DS at all so we don't get any.

One thing I just really want to know is whether or not we have options when opening up conversations with animal villagers again.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

I think we will, you can hear a clicking noise when they talk to them.


----------



## Envy (Jun 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I think we will, you can hear a clicking noise when they talk to them.



I heard that, however, there is always the chance that is just a question that was asked later on and not the opening conversation questions we had in the first two AC's.


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 22, 2012)

traceguy said:


> It said release date is this fall. And all the houses at the end of video are street pass houses!!!!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I wouldn't call that Gibberish!!!!!



I don't know I'm sorry yours must've worked better than mine because it was really hard for me to understand.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Envy said:


> I heard that, however, there is always the chance that is just a question that was asked later on and not the opening conversation questions we had in the first two AC's.



true, but lets hope so


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 22, 2012)

Didn't bother reading the whole thread, but really awesome stuff in the trailer. Really glad that a lot of the things we speculated about have been confirmed, like the sidewalks.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow thanks for posting this! I'm so excited! I saw so many new things hehe


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

There is a fortune cookie at the store!!


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Jun 22, 2012)

Still no evidence of this face being in it:







They better have it in this game or I might actually cry. This guy has been my Animal Crossing mug ever since WW, the first one I bought. Then I bought GCN, and got CF later. All the same face.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 22, 2012)

English translation video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k09p7k7JdLU&feature=plcp


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 22, 2012)

I am loving that new underwater furniture set


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Me too I especially love tte shell lamp and that red and white polka dot theme.


----------



## Tsutarja (Jun 22, 2012)

May sound foolish, but what do you think happens when you stand on the train tracks while a train is coming by?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Tsutarja said:


> May sound foolish, but what do you think happens when you stand on the train tracks while a train is coming by?



You have to actually go into a shack type building to board the train, and across the tracks is the city where the animal villagers can't access so obviously they can't go on the tracks


----------



## Tsutarja (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> You have to actually go into a shack type building to board the train, and across the tracks is the city where the animal villagers can't access so obviously they can't go on the tracks


I mean when another player comes to your town, assuming they arrive from the trolley. Not the villagers.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Tsutarja said:


> I mean when another player comes to your town, assuming they arrive from the trolley. Not the villagers.



Well ou probably have to know they are coming or are just forced to wait in the shack, also the train tracks could act as the door I the city whereas once you step on them you automatically run up to the city.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 22, 2012)

ACGuy said:


> Still no evidence of this face being in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's been in every game. I doubt they'd drop it so easily.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 22, 2012)

Pause at 1:41. See those storage things? I have a feeling people from other towns can leave things in there without having to leave town, or maybe it even transports things back to their town so they don't have to leave!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

Trundle said:


> English translation video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k09p7k7JdLU&feature=plcp



Thank you.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 22, 2012)

Berry said:


> JabuJabule, it's looking nice, so fast have you drawn your new favourite character? ;D
> The new trailer looks really amazing! Just that we have to wait until 2013 kind of... well, we just keep waiting, eh?



Thank you very much!


----------



## MasterC (Jun 22, 2012)

Just watched the video, I am fffiiiiiillled with more excitement now


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Pause at 1:41. See those storage things? I have a feeling people from other towns can leave things in there without having to leave town, or maybe it even transports things back to their town so they don't have to leave!



I am sure they are just for decoration or you yourself can store stuff in them, I giggly doubt it's why you said


----------



## dnrg (Jun 22, 2012)

The text translation's have beeh done by a user on ACC. They are mostly greetings, though.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

dnrg said:


> The text translation's have beeh done by a user on ACC. They are mostly greetings, though.



Sources my good man, SOURCES!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

What translations??


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> There is a fortune cookie at the store!!


That was what i thought too



Trundle said:


> English translation video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k09p7k7JdLU&feature=plcp


thanks



RisingSun said:


> I am loving that new underwater furniture set


I really dont haha



JabuJabule said:


> Pause at 1:41. See those storage things? I have a feeling people from other towns can leave things in there without having to leave town, or maybe it even transports things back to their town so they don't have to leave!


yeah someone was saying they're decoration but imma thinking they have something to do



Superpenguin said:


> What translations??


of the video


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Well the breakdown video wasn't translations just somebody saying what he noticed


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Well the breakdown video wasn't translations just somebody saying what he noticed



no, the other video... *facepalm*


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

The one with the captions was awful and jibberish.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 22, 2012)

> *EDIT:
> 
> at the round table conference, they talked about using street pass to share your houses with players.*



is this the round table from forever ago that gave us the map, or a recent one?


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> is this the round table from forever ago that gave us the map, or a recent one?



the one from ages ago


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 23, 2012)

Berry said:


> Wow, I have seen this Video Breakdown twice and I'm amazed how many little, great details I missed! This game is gonna be like the best game ever! I probably won't have a real life anymore once this game comes out! Really looking forward to it!
> I wonder what this pink building is... Is it really a caf?? So many questions...



as for the little pink building, did anyone else notice the sign beside it looked almost like a recycle sign? Maybe its some sort of recycling building where you can trade/recycle your items.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

People say it looks like a cafe board


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 23, 2012)

yea the board does look like a cafe menu. i was just wondering!
Something I just though of- it would be cool to choose an instrument the town tune plays in, i was thinking a steel drum would sound really cool and go with the whole island theme... but I know thats highly unlikely.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

I really like that idea


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> People say it looks like a cafe board



That's what I thought when I saw it the second time.
The first time I thought it was the llama/alpaca's store because it's pink like him/her.
Hahaha :')


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> That's what I thought when I saw it the second time.
> The first time I thought it was the llama/alpaca's store because it's pink like him/her.
> Hahaha :')


No he is talking about the flag with the green arrows, I too thought it was recycling but it is missing an arrow, so it could just mean its fresh organic coffee or something. You know it's an important building because it has stone outside of it


----------



## meerkat99 (Jun 23, 2012)

I only made it up to 30 seconds before I stopped watching.  I don't want to know exactly what happens!


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

it really doesnt give too much away


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok I just looked very closely t the train, when the windows go clear when you arrive you can see someone swaying in the front of the train, to me it looke like tortimer cause I could see the hat and his shell, but I'm not sure


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

i'll have to check this out;

i dont see it...


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Look again at the beginning and then look when you go to another town, you can't see it wen you switch towns


Never mind I can't see it anymore, must've been my imagination


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow! I seemed to have missed a lot while I left! 

The only things I don't seem to like are some of the things they changed while they were editing. Other than that, I'm excited!


----------



## Cloud (Jun 23, 2012)

These previews just make me more and more inpatient


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Omg when the character talks to that new horse, you can see the notice board outside the train station. The yellow bird from accf was on top of it too.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 23, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Omg when the character talks to that new horse, you can see the notice board outside the train station. The yellow bird from accf was on top of it too.



Nice catch!!!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you, and when the character steps out of the train station to meet the characters you can see it evenclearer if you pause it right away.


----------



## dnrg (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply. >.<
The person who put up the Breakdown video and the background translation put up a text translation. BoBobb put up the translations on a thread, but I can't link on my 3ds. Sorry again. : (

Oh yeah, and btw I'm kind of a female player... yeah thx. ^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 23, 2012)

No way am I putting up solar panels in my town, haha.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

I will put one or two solar panels but they are just too bulky for me


----------



## dnrg (Jun 23, 2012)

So, yeah. That's it for the text translation information.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 23, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> No way am I putting up solar panels in my town, haha.



Exactly. That's what I said


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Lampposts and benches will be the most abundant in y town


----------



## ACking (Jun 23, 2012)

Solar panels are HUGE so maybe a few, but I will have a abundant amount of lamps and benches.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

ACking said:


> Solar panels are HUGE so maybe a few, but I will have a abundant amount of lamps and benches.



Yeah same, I decided I will place four clocks only and if they have any other stuff I will decide when I see it


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll have maybe 2 clocks, 3 benches and lots and lots of lamps


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 23, 2012)

My youngest thought that maybe the solar panels are something that you can get revenue for the town to run on.  Idk if he is right, but I'm waiting to see what they will do before I make up my mind on them.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 23, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> My youngest thought that maybe the solar panels are something that you can get revenue for the town to run on.  Idk if he is right, but I'm waiting to see what they will do before I make up my mind on them.



Oh like some kind of upkeep cost reduction. Sounds plausible.


----------



## Wubajub (Jun 23, 2012)

The only disappointment I have with this video is that they didn't show the beach! Still an informative video however.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

They showed a bit of beach when the girl stood y the solar panel you could see te cliff and a tiny bit of sand


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 23, 2012)

Wubajub said:


> The only disappointment I have with this video is that they didn't show the beach! Still an informative video however.



Considering the first 2 trailers showed swimming. I'm glad they didn't show the beach


----------



## BroccliManRob (Jun 23, 2012)

I thought that trailer was pretty awesome! But I have *a question for people who are good with estimating*: If AC 3D/AC Jump Out is coming out in the Fall in Japan and early 2013 in Europe, when do you think North America will get it? My guess is is late fall or mid holiday season for America, but i'm no expert on this stuff so I was wondering if anyone could predict when it might come out here and why (you don't have to say why but it would help.) Thanks


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 23, 2012)

BroccliManRob said:


> I thought that trailer was pretty awesome! But I have *a question for people who are good with estimating*: If AC 3D/AC Jump Out is coming out in the Fall in Japan and early 2013 in Europe, when do you think North America will get it? My guess is is late fall or mid holiday season for America, but i'm no expert on this stuff so I was wondering if anyone could predict when it might come out here and why (you don't have to say why but it would help.) Thanks



I think we will get it before Feb. Maybe late holiday season or mid January.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 23, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Oh like some kind of upkeep cost reduction. Sounds plausible.



I'll be sure to tell him.  He will like that someone thinks his idea is plausible.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

BroccliManRob said:


> I thought that trailer was pretty awesome! But I have *a question for people who are good with estimating*: If AC 3D/AC Jump Out is coming out in the Fall in Japan and early 2013 in Europe, when do you think North America will get it? My guess is is late fall or mid holiday season for America, but i'm no expert on this stuff so I was wondering if anyone could predict when it might come out here and why (you don't have to say why but it would help.) Thanks



Yes that is correct to assume, though I think it would be late fall to early winter which early winter can actually expand into January however it could be different in japan


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Look again at the beginning and then look when you go to another town, you can't see it wen you switch towns
> 
> 
> Never mind I can't see it anymore, must've been my imagination


Oh okay hahha



Superpenguin said:


> Omg when the character talks to that new horse, you can see the notice board outside the train station. The yellow bird from accf was on top of it too.


I'll check this out in a sec



Jeremy said:


> No way am I putting up solar panels in my town, haha.


I'm with you on this one, they look way to... civilized? idk
but if they actually serve a purpose (like sock said them powering the lamps) then maybe i'll consider it


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

oh and if you pause right after the character exits the train station to eet the 4 people, you can see more of it, but you have to pause at the RIGHT moment.


----------



## dnrg (Jun 23, 2012)

OKAY PEOPLE!!! 
I HAVE THE TEXT TRANSLATIONS RIGHT HERE!!! READ ALL ABOUT IT!!

Porter
''Yamaneko villagee~
Yamaneko villagee~
Ukki!''

Hisho/Shizue
''Mayor! We were waiting~!''

-----will edit other part-----

Villagers
Chuuko ''Yahho-mami-chan!
Are you looking to talk to (me) be?
(She said be, but she probably meant ''me'' idk)

Okappu ''You bought a house ehh~
congratzz~ 

Kurisu ''Some time ago I said what my name would be!
I'm Kurisu! Nice to meet ya, kurikuri''

Amamin ''We meet again, ehh~
What business do you have with me? An investigation, huh?''

Dorimi ''Hey! Would business do you have? 
''deshika?''
It looks like Hakkemi-san has come! (Katrina if you didn't know)

Tommy/Timmy
''Welcome! Danamo'' 

Kicks
''Welcome!''

Katrina
"Kieeeeee---i! ...oya oya...
you came to see...''

Porter
''Departure oraai!''

Villager
Tsubakaro ''Whatt?!
A person I don't know...
Well, this is our first meeting-''

''Translated by BoBobb aka aisemicr''


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

dnrg said:


> OKAY PEOPLE!!!
> I HAVE THE TEXT TRANSLATIONS RIGHT HERE!!! READ ALL ABOUT IT!!
> 
> Porter
> ...



I don't know how much of this translation I believe, but it seems pretty accurate, I don't know why but the Katrina part made me lol.


----------



## dnrg (Jun 23, 2012)

BoBobb is a pretty good translator, so it's pretty accurate with apparently the exeption of a few phrases because she was lazy. xp But no, its pretty accurate.

EDIT:
This is a LITERAL translation, direct from the source, so it's gonna be... a bit ununderstandable


----------



## Keenan (Jun 23, 2012)

This game is going to be awesome. Thanks for the trailer.

I like the new train design, and the customization looks amazing. You're in control of nearly everything.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

dnrg said:


> OKAY PEOPLE!!!
> I HAVE THE TEXT TRANSLATIONS RIGHT HERE!!! READ ALL ABOUT IT!!
> 
> Porter
> ...


there already was a text translation posted somewhere


----------



## dnrg (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes. Sorta. Where? 
IDK I posted a video text translation before. I don't read the offical information thread though.

I hope ice skating is real. >.<


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

Keenan said:


> This game is going to be awesome. Thanks for the trailer.
> 
> I like the new train design, and the customization looks amazing. You're in control of nearly everything.



well technically its not really a train, its a _tram_. And yes the customization/content looks almost endless :L They're really innovating the franchise to a whole new level.


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to all the customization options


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 24, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I'm really looking forward to all the customization options



Same here


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Jun 27, 2012)

I love the houses they show! I can't wait to make my house look good inside and out! Plus anyone else freaked put the Katrina actually has magical powers instead of a bucket falling on your head?
But I am really freaked out about the outside of the houses, I thought the people at the round table meant a few outside customations on your house!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah Katrina actually imporved, though today in WW she was in town so I got a fortune(apparently I would have bad luck with pears she said) and actually I kept tripping and falling when i hit a pear tree but nothing else, weird.


----------



## ACking (Jun 27, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah Katrina actually imporved, though today in WW she was in town so I got a fortune(apparently I would have bad luck with pears she said) and actually I kept tripping and falling when i hit a pear tree but nothing else, weird.


 yea, Katrina was better in WW I thought. IDK. I was disappointed with her in CF. but, I also hated the idea of a city.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

The city was fine, there was just nothing to do there, also I just got my soul cleansed for 10,000 bells and I have stopped falling, I remember this happened before, and I didn't get cleansed, I was falling all the time more and more each day until Katrina finally came back.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 27, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> The city was fine, there was just nothing to do there, also I just got my soul cleansed for 10,000 bells and I have stopped falling, I remember this happened before, and I didn't get cleansed, I was falling all the time more and more each day until Katrina finally came back.



You're joking right? Her fortunes never did anything for me..


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 27, 2012)

traceguy said:


> You're joking right? Her fortunes never did anything for me..



Katrina's charms and fortunes were real.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 27, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Katrina's charms and fortunes were real.



I've played WW for years, and am still playing. never noticed anything happening, and all the fortunes we strange riddles... Like one said something about an otter swimming superfast with a shell in his hand... She said it had to so with speed. Nothing speedy happened.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 27, 2012)

traceguy said:


> I've played WW for years, and am still playing. never noticed anything happening, and all the fortunes we strange riddles... Like one said something about an otter swimming superfast with a shell in his hand... She said it had to so with speed. Nothing speedy happened.



Oh true, at least they were real in CF. Maybe not in WW

EDIT: But apparently her "spirit cleanse" makes you stop triping


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Oh true, at least they were real in CF. Maybe not in WW
> 
> EDIT: But apparently her "spirit cleanse" makes you stop triping



Well her fortune that I paid for caused my misfortune which made me need to cleanse my soul/spirit. She is just like Redd, she makes you pay 100 bells for a fortune, she gives you bad one, then charges 10k bells to take it away. pfft, never going back to see her again, at least not until AC3DS.

By the way, her fortune to me said, "I see a pear, it's rotten on a table within a house. I see pears as very bad luck." It was something like that, and I couldn't stop tripping(walking or running).


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2012)

FaroreGrimm said:


> I love the houses they show! I can't wait to make my house look good inside and out! Plus anyone else freaked put the Katrina actually has magical powers instead of a bucket falling on your head?
> But I am really freaked out about the outside of the houses, I thought the people at the round table meant a few outside customations on your house!


yeah when I saw it in the promo i legit was like "asgh" it looked so much better



traceguy said:


> You're joking right? Her fortunes never did anything for me..


fortunes never seemed to work for me either.



Superpenguin said:


> Well her fortune that I paid for caused my misfortune which made me need to cleanse my soul/spirit. She is just like Redd, she makes you pay 100 bells for a fortune, she gives you bad one, then charges 10k bells to take it away. pfft, never going back to see her again, at least not until AC3DS.
> 
> By the way, her fortune to me said, "I see a pear, it's rotten on a table within a house. I see pears as very bad luck." It was something like that, and I couldn't stop tripping(walking or running).


i go to her like daily and i've never had anything bad happen :S


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2012)

In the trailer I thought I'd point out 2 more things.

1. that white paper in the train station, I bet its the list of towns from your friend roster you can visit.

2. the clock, I don't know why but I keep thinking it's showing us the release date. The time is 10:01, so it could mean Oct. 1st(for Japan of course, and that's in the fall) or it could be 1/10, but it might mean nothing...Just thought I'd point it out though.


Yeah, Katrina I bet is in on Redd and Lyle's money scamming in WW. Today I got 3 letters from Lyle giving me 100 bells each for the times I fell, Unfortunately he only gave me three letters regardless of the many times I fell.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> In the trailer I thought I'd point out 2 more things.
> 
> 1. that white paper in the train station, I bet its the list of towns from your friend roster you can visit.
> 
> ...



1. i hope so

2. LOL! I'm sorry if i sound rude, but i highly doubt it


what? Katrina being involved in the money scam? WHAT A TWIST, i dont think she is though


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 29, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> the clock, I don't know why but I keep thinking it's showing us the release date. The time is 10:01, so it could mean Oct. 1st(for Japan of course, and that's in the fall) or it could be 1/10



You would fit very well in my home forums if you keep thinking like that. XD


----------



## Lyla (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure no one has mentioned this yet but I'm not sure so I will just post it anyway. If you pause at 1:40 you can see a building behind the pink building. To me it sort of looks like there is a gyroid next to it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

i'll check this out now!

thank god you noticed this, i dont think anyone else would have;








pretty sure its a gyroid


----------



## Lyla (Jun 29, 2012)

If it is a gyroid then what an earth could that building be? Maybe this time around there will be an actual place dedicated to gyroids. A gyroid museum? Surely if they were going to do something like that they would have just thrown it in with the main museum. I'm clueless.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

I always wanted a gyroid museum, or somewhere to display them, they were always so... useless


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> 1. i hope so
> 
> 2. LOL! I'm sorry if i sound rude, but i highly doubt it
> 
> ...



Lol, yeah I just thought I'd point out the clock cause it just seemed interesting, but yeah I highly doubt it as well, but sometimes little things get thrown in like that.

And that Gyroid could be for the auction house, but I doubt it's that because it's in your town. It could also be a non-mayor human house?


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

I dont know, i want it to be a museum for them, but the auction house is a good idea, but shouldn't it be in the mall?


----------



## Lyla (Jun 29, 2012)

I did consider it being another players house but it just looks too tall and oddly shaped for that, the roof on it makes me think it isn't a players house. Don't know why ha. I would have thought the auction house would have been in the mall, not really something you would have in the middle of the town. But who knows. We can only guess for now.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe it's your mayor's office? I am pretty sure I've seen stone outside of it, so it is an important building, but the mayors office should be connected with townhall I think.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

Lyla said:


> I did consider it being another players house but it just looks too tall and oddly shaped for that, the roof on it makes me think it isn't a players house. Don't know why ha. I would have thought the auction house would have been in the mall, not really something you would have in the middle of the town. But who knows. We can only guess for now.


it's not the players house cause we have seen them and there is no gyroid.



Superpenguin said:


> Maybe it's your mayor's office? I am pretty sure I've seen stone outside of it, so it is an important building, but the mayors office should be connected with townhall I think.


Could possibly be the mayors office.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 29, 2012)

I wonder how many new clothes they will add. Yes there are now shorts/skirts. But if you look at them, most of the skirts were already combined with shirts, now they just seperated them.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 1, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I wonder how many new clothes they will add. Yes there are now shorts/skirts. But if you look at them, most of the skirts were already combined with shirts, now they just seperated them.



Pretty sure there will be dresses as well as separate shirts/skirts.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 1, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Pretty sure there will be dresses as well as separate shirts/skirts.



I don't think you understood what I meant. In previous animal crossing games, there were shirts that also had a skirt, but now in trailers you can see the brought the same outfit, and seperated the shirt from the skirt.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 1, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't think you understood what I meant. In previous animal crossing games, there were shirts that also had a skirt, but now in trailers you can see the brought the same outfit, and seperated the shirt from the skirt.



Then they're probably separate, but they combine to make a dress.


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Then they're probably separate, but they combine to make a dress.



in the first trailers they had a dress, with a belt


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> in the first trailers they had a dress, with a belt



Combined, or separate , now I don't know what to think @.@


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2012)

Its hard to tell cause of the belt, but i'm pretty sure it's combined


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 5, 2012)

Yo, did anyone notice the eye colours? For the AAB face in all the previous games, I noticed

-Black eyes
-Blue eyes
-Hazel or green eyes
-Gray or blue-gray eyes

I'll see if I can get pics.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 5, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Yo, did anyone notice the eye colours? For the AAB face in all the previous games, I noticed
> 
> -Black eyes
> -Blue eyes
> ...



yes we already talked about this. T_T


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 5, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> yes we already talked about this. T_T



Um okay then -_-


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 5, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Um okay then -_-



Well, we don't need repeats unless you have new insight on it, which you didn't have.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Well, we don't need repeats unless you have new insight on it, which you didn't have.



really?
many things get repeated here, and it adds to the discussion.
If Volvagia wants to talk about the eye colors and stuff, that'd be great. More discussion for us.
Also tmk i dont think anyone ever got pics, so it'd be nice if he'd (I'm assuming youre a guy haha) get some for us.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> really?
> many things get repeated here, and it adds to the discussion.
> If Volvagia wants to talk about the eye colors and stuff, that'd be great. More discussion for us.
> Also tmk i dont think anyone ever got pics, so it'd be nice if he'd (I'm assuming youre a guy haha) get some for us.



Thank you 

oh and I'm a girl lol xD


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> really?
> many things get repeated here, and it adds to the discussion.
> If Volvagia wants to talk about the eye colors and stuff, that'd be great. More discussion for us.
> Also tmk i dont think anyone ever got pics, so it'd be nice if he'd (I'm assuming youre a guy haha) get some for us.


There were already pics as well.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Thank you
> 
> oh and I'm a girl lol xD


oh sorry haha



Superpenguin said:


> There were already pics as well.


really?
I must have skipped them, link?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> really?
> I must have skipped them, link?



I am having trouble finding them, and I don't really feel like going over the pages to prove my point to 2 people.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

It's not  'proving a point'
I just dont think i've seen them and i'd like to


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> It's not  'proving a point'
> I just dont think i've seen them and i'd like to



Well I will try to find them, but if I can't I will just post pictures of them from the video.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jul 7, 2012)

Unless you get the pics or link, it didn't happen.

Volvagia,
If you can provide pics it would be wonderful.

BIdoof, thank you for being a good person.

Super penguin,
It's not worth making a fight about this, if we fight too much they will lock the thread.
So not worth it.

On topic.
More eye colors is a good idea, I am glad they have it. I hope I get to pick my own in some way wether it be contacts like what was said before or maybe at start up. But in all animal crossing fun, it's probably going to be random.
This is usually where I use the players guide to figure out how to awncer the questions, so I'm happy with my person. Rather the. The times I was not and resented the person I played because I didn't like they way they looked.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Super penguin,
> It's not worth making a fight about this, if we fight too much they will lock the thread.
> So not worth it.
> 
> ...


I didnt think we were fighting but okay

i do like the more eye colors, but not through contacts.
I've never used a face guide but i'll be using one for AC3DS


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jul 7, 2012)

We all worked hard, I just trying to calm thing before they get out of hand and we lose this one too


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> We all worked hard, I just trying to calm thing before they get out of hand and we lose this one too



Sorry if it sounded like an arguement, even though it wasn't. I never used a face guide either and I was always happy with the results, whenever I look at face guides(after I start my town and character) I only see three that I would absolutely hate having.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry for the trouble superpenguin 

But I'm gonna make the pics soon, I noticed something very interesting in the trailer....


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Sorry for the trouble superpenguin
> 
> But I'm gonna make the pics soon, I noticed something very interesting in the trailer....



Is that something dealing with eye color? or something new?


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 7, 2012)

The eye colour. I see the same character once with hazel eyes and a few seconds later with gray eyes. When I get the pics i'll be better to understand.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2012)

I was watching the video again and saw the mosquito buzzing around the character when she was talking to the new bunny.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 7, 2012)

ahh it sounds amazing! I like how the Japanese version has hiragana subs for those who cant read kanji (i have only like 10 memorized D: ) a main reason why the subs may not make sense, is if its translating it word by word, therefore it wouldnt come out in the right sentence order. He is basically going over things like he names some species of animals that will be in the series,basically what you can guess.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 7, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I was watching the video again and saw the mosquito buzzing around the character when she was talking to the new bunny.



Great, I'm glad those stayed in the game. Going back further in the thread to when someone mentioned fleas and ticks being on the animal neighbors. I completely forgot that fleas were already in the game in that exact same way. =p


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I was watching the video again and saw the mosquito buzzing around the character when she was talking to the new bunny.


really? I'll check this out in a sec



Prof Gallows said:


> Great, I'm glad those stayed in the game. Going back further in the thread to when someone mentioned fleas and ticks being on the animal neighbors. I completely forgot that fleas were already in the game in that exact same way. =p


yeah. though i wouldnt care if fleas returned or not


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yeah. though i wouldnt care if fleas returned or not



Why not? It's still a bug you can catch.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 8, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Why not? It's still a bug you can catch.



And a completely unique bug at that. The only way you can catch one is if one of your neighbors has one on them.


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

It still wont bother me if it didnt return.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> And a completely unique bug at that. The only way you can catch one is if one of your neighbors has one on them.



Yeah that's what I loved about the flea, I only catch itoff of my favorite animals, though the mosquito is annoying, as they can bite you as a fish is nibbling on your line and then it scares the fish away which is annoying.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 8, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah that's what I loved about the flea, I only catch itoff of my favorite animals, though the mosquito is annoying, as they can bite you as a fish is nibbling on your line and then it scares the fish away which is annoying.



That's exactly what happened to me when I was catching a fish with the fin sticking out  But I like catching the fleas, I'd like em to return


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 8, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> That's exactly what happened to me when I was catching a fish with the fin sticking out  But I like catching the fleas, I'd like em to return



Yeah same, some how it's always a fish with a fin, it can get really annoying, so I try to catch all mosquitos in sight, but they always appear.


----------



## Bree (Jul 10, 2012)

Youtube Captions:
Jump out're looking foward to many of you. The news bulletin of Animal Crossing. In defense of this animal has become a super player loss. I went to make up his village and. Such sudden you visited Nomura Thurs. Kirimori the village will be appointed by the mayor. Six Countries. Or carried out a variety of public works and mayor Lee. Everyone livable village to or interact with the animals living in the village. We will continue to make. Make up the oil or any player is up to. Residents of the village as his wife and analog we have seen so far. Individuality to this film than in addition to the advent of new animals such as frogs. Enjoy our life became rich character. Before the line went up across the village shopping district also stretches reprint. The. Ranging from shop to shop first appeared in the familar tools. Was more convenient life in full in various Kawamura. Will be. The horse. Above. Why. Two. It is because moisture made. Show that fit each other back and forth to the village and of course your friends. Residential house in the exhibition hall of the player who passed each other in the raw differance between communication. Other as more and more side by side match is literally. You can tour the homes players have created. After development and further so that you can wear a player. Enter ya mouth it has increased significantly in the type of card also decorate the room. In this film you can customize the appearence of your own inner. So you can. Not only in the room. Is possible to make up the entire house to their liking. Now. In a lot of items incurable disease. Us to demonstrate the individuality of their own. Animal Crossing is expected to release this fall Fly out.

Guys, I learned so much xD 
Some things did make a bit of sense, though.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 10, 2012)

Bree said:


> Youtube Captions:
> Jump out're looking foward to many of you. The news bulletin of Animal Crossing. In defense of this animal has become a super player loss. I went to make up his village and. Such sudden you visited Nomura Thurs. Kirimori the village will be appointed by the mayor. Six Countries. Or carried out a variety of public works and mayor Lee. Everyone livable village to or interact with the animals living in the village. We will continue to make. Make up the oil or any player is up to. Residents of the village as his wife and analog we have seen so far. Individuality to this film than in addition to the advent of new animals such as frogs. Enjoy our life became rich character. Before the line went up across the village shopping district also stretches reprint. The. Ranging from shop to shop first appeared in the familar tools. Was more convenient life in full in various Kawamura. Will be. The horse. Above. Why. Two. It is because moisture made. Show that fit each other back and forth to the village and of course your friends. Residential house in the exhibition hall of the player who passed each other in the raw differance between communication. Other as more and more side by side match is literally. You can tour the homes players have created. After development and further so that you can wear a player. Enter ya mouth it has increased significantly in the type of card also decorate the room. In this film you can customize the appearence of your own inner. So you can. Not only in the room. Is possible to make up the entire house to their liking. Now. In a lot of items incurable disease. Us to demonstrate the individuality of their own. Animal Crossing is expected to release this fall Fly out.
> 
> Guys, I learned so much xD
> Some things did make a bit of sense, though.



Yeah most of this is just plain jibberish and we already talked about it, so it really wasn't needed.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 11, 2012)

It's done!



Spoiler: Eye Colours












Additional notes:
1. The coloured star under each pic is the eye colour when I used the eyedropper tool on the pics.
2. The blacks might seem different but they're not. One black has a purple tint, but that's only because the trailer had the character in a room with some purple in it.
3. This is only for the girls' AAB face in all the previous games.
4. The brown is probably the original AAB face colour, it might look different cause the girl is wearing glasses.
5. In the second row, the first pic looks more hazel than gray, that's why I put a '?'

Hope this is useful


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jul 11, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> It's done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you!
job well done!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 11, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> It's done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks good 6.^
hopefully we can choose what colors we have ^.^


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> It's done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, I'll be chucking this in the AC3DS info thread


----------



## unique (Jul 11, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> It's done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think you mentioned turquoise (green?). It was seen at the promotion art and at the latest article about the game.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 12, 2012)

unique said:


> I don't think you mentioned turquoise (green?). It was seen at the promotion art and at the latest article about the game.



Oh, yes, I saw it, but I only put colours for the Girls' AAB face. The girls' AAB face had the most colours, that's why I chose it.


----------



## unique (Jul 12, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Oh, yes, I saw it, but I only put colours for the Girls' AAB face. The girls' AAB face had the most colours, that's why I chose it.



oh rights coolios


----------



## Himawari (Jul 29, 2012)

My excitement for this game had died down because of how long we've been waiting for...

Then I saw this and my excitement rose up again!


----------

